# Pit Bull "Bully Show"



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

Bully dog show Gainesville, FL Here are my photo from the Bully dog show April 25th 2009. I know I am late posting these images but I still have too Well ENJOY!!!--oh there is a lot of dogs with no info, please feel free to tag or comment on them thanks.

Also I will be uploading the newer photos from July 4, 2009 Bully show in Orlando, Fl Again hope you enjoy the photos!!!

Photo


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

VERY NICE PICS. THOSE ARE SOME NICE LOOKING BULLY TYPES. I HAVE A QUESTION DOES THE ADBA HAVE SHOWS FOR THERE REGISTERED PITS? HOW DO I GET A LIST IF I DO WANT TO SHOW MY DOG?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> VERY NICE PICS. THOSE ARE SOME NICE LOOKING BULLY TYPES. I HAVE A QUESTION DOES THE ADBA HAVE SHOWS FOR THERE REGISTERED PITS? HOW DO I GET A LIST IF I DO WANT TO SHOW MY DOG?


You can find ADBA events here.
American Dog Breeders Association


----------

